# Minimum hourly fees.



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

I sometimes bill out for one hour minimum, sometimes I don't. Typically if I done something, pushed a resett etc, I have no problem charging. Do you guys charge minimum 100% on service calls less that an hr?
( Of course not if is Aunt Betsy. )


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

WE always have a 1hr min, even if the job took 10 min.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Ditto. 


I state it as "which covers up to the first hour upon arrival" 


One of the calls I did today didn't even take 10 minutes...still charged $517.00 for my time. Had to put a handle back on a faucet.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

Do you have a service charge plus a one hour minimum? I always did a service charge and half hour minimun for the ten minute jobs.


----------



## Pipe Rat (Apr 5, 2009)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> I state it as "which covers up to the first hour upon arrival"
> ...


$517.00 for less than 10 minutes? Is that a typo?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I have always had to charge at least a one hour minimum no matter how long the job took. Now that I'm the boss, I am more flexible for repeat cutomers but first timers get the minimum one hour charge.








Paul


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Ive charged both ways, I dont like my repeats who never argue my fees and pay well to feel I am gouging them. So yeah Ive pondered half hr fees. Kinda hard to do that with fuel expenses etc, and half hr time including travel. Interesting though. Thanks guys. ( $517.00?? wow)


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Pipe Rat said:


> $517.00 for less than 10 minutes? Is that a typo?


 

No. 


Sorry. Went flat rate. Hope you undersand.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> No.
> 
> 
> Sorry. Went flat rate. Hope you undersand.


Hey, flapper's aren't free. :thumbsup: 









Paul


----------



## scott2la (Oct 12, 2010)

We bill for one hour minimum. Our service area is pretty large so it makes more sense for us and keeps things simple.

Thermo-Green 
Hudson Valley Plumbing


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

If I'm flipping a breaker or pushing a button it's $65. If I take my tools out $150 and up.


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

One of the calls I did today didn't even take 10 minutes...still charged $517.00 for my time. Had to put a handle back on a faucet. " RAPE ! RAPE ! RAPE !" Ouch That Hurt.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

We always charge 1 1/2 hr minimum for the first hour regardless if it was 10 minutes


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

copperhead said:


> One of the calls I did today didn't even take 10 minutes...still charged $517.00 for my time. Had to put a handle back on a faucet. " RAPE ! RAPE ! RAPE !" Ouch That Hurt.


Ummm I think he was being factitious... Taking a little dig at flat rate....:whistling2:


----------



## copperhead (Dec 26, 2009)

No I also flat rate, but seriously, $517.00 to put a handle back on a faucet.


----------



## dankman (Nov 19, 2009)

With residential customers it's always the one hour minimum, I explain that when I'm on the way; I make some exceptions for that but they are few and far between (residential work sucks). 

Commercial customers sometimes get a "courtesy call" if they are close and I'm in and out really quickly as long as there is a good relationship between the customer and I; it tends to pay off when your estimate is slightly higher than a competitors on any given job, the moment another company that isn't approved by me steps foot on their property they lose all courtesy..


----------



## 3Peasdrain (Feb 5, 2010)

*what to charge*

517.00 What are you crazy!!!! Its guys like you that give our trade a bad name. Whether you are a plumber or drain cleaner never ever should you charge that much unless you earn it.Yuo should be embarrassed with yourself and I hope you sleep at night!!! You prbably took the money from an old lady who gave you her credit card number or paid you cash. What an [email protected]@ you are:furious:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

3Peasdrain said:


> 517.00 What are you crazy!!!! Its guys like you that give our trade a bad name. Whether you are a plumber or drain cleaner never ever should you charge that much unless you earn it.Yuo should be embarrassed with yourself and I hope you sleep at night!!! You prbably took the money from an old lady who gave you her credit card number or paid you cash. What an [email protected]@ you are:furious:


http://www.plumbingzone.com/f7/minimum-hourly-fees-10690/index2/#post143094 :laughing:


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

mpsllc said:


> I sometimes bill out for one hour minimum, sometimes I don't. Typically if I done something, pushed a resett etc, I have no problem charging. Do you guys charge minimum 100% on service calls less that an hr?
> ( Of course not if is Aunt Betsy. )


AH! But the simple job. Push in a reset, tighten a screw, adjust a toilet [no parts], tighten a packing. Granted they cost you money to get there ... But the CGW [customer good will] when you say No/Charge we'll put todays on your next bill. Is worth far more in advertising than what it costs you. Especially a lady who plays bridge and or goes to the beauty parlor. People talk and that talk can be positive or they can say that p***k Parr charged me $47.00 and all he did was push in a button or tighten a nut. Personally I would rather have the positive.


----------



## artisancorp (Nov 10, 2008)

$517.00 sounds reasonable. You have to remove the toilet take it to the shop do the handle work and then return and reset the toilet.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

artisancorp said:


> $517.00 sounds reasonable. You have to remove the toilet take it to the shop do the handle work and then return and reset the toilet.


 
LMFAO!!! 


I spit my powdered donuts all over my desk reading this. Looks like I spilled nose candy everywhere!


----------

